# Closed



## kent4Him (Mar 26, 2007)

We have 20 of the 5/8" blanks available.  I listed someone twice.  Once with their IAP name and one with there email name.  All the details are under Moshe's posting.  Please post there if you are interested.


----------



## jimbo5576 (Mar 26, 2007)

I will take the 20 5/8's blanks you have left.  Please send paymwent info.  Thanks
Jim


----------

